# Maenofferen mine - a different post



## druid (Aug 21, 2016)

Why 'a different post'?

If you don't like waffle then scroll down now.

Photos of tunnels and caves can tend to look very similar. My images would by and large look like those that _Newage_ has already posted. We did of course take different photos, different views, slightly different lighting. For a few however we worked together (our dad had gone elsewhere - I don't think he thinks we take this exploration seriously enough sometimes) with a view to getting something that would stand out as a bit different to the norm. Luckily we both carry a range of different light sources for just this kind of occasion.

With this in mind I thought it might be interesting to briefly show how we arrived at one of the images. I make no excuses for the dark images...it was dark and we like dark ;-)

We chose a spot and lit in fairly normally to see what features we wanted to try an accentuate. From that we decided to use:
some light falling out of the tunnel - this would be provided by some magnetic LED uplighters.
some coloured light on the refelective roof - provided by a lenser hidden from view pointing upwards






Looking good we thought. Let's add some low angle light to give the floor some structure - cue _Newage_ and (I think) another lenser.





Cooking on gas now but lets bring out some of the reflective areas of the wall. My turn to add a few seconds with another lenser. So this was our final photo.





A few other images just for the jazz.

Background was _fluffy_ out of view to give me a 'daylight' look.





The light at the end of the tunnel was _Newage_ about to head back up the incline. 





Several areas look as though they have at some point been used to store water (rheostat room roof in the background)





...and out we go


----------



## Newage (Aug 21, 2016)

Mate
Nice I love the write up on how the photos were achieved.

Love the incline shaft shot, I never got one of that.

Cheers newage


----------



## Brewtal (Aug 23, 2016)

That's really nicely captured! I love how you explain how that shot was built up, very interesting! Good work!


----------



## fluffy5518 (Aug 25, 2016)

The problem with you two is that i dont think you take this exploring lark seriously enough !! 
Liked the post though mate - hopefully we can get some more torch waving action planned again soon !!


----------



## fluffy5518 (Aug 25, 2016)

PS Sorry for the scary bit when i thought that we were gonna be nabbed by the mine police and we all stood in silence in complete darkness for five mins before realising it was just water dripping !!


----------



## druid (Aug 25, 2016)

fluffy5518 said:


> PS Sorry for the scary bit when i thought that we were gonna be nabbed by the mine police and we all stood in silence in complete darkness for five mins before realising it was just water dripping !!



LOL. I almost mentioned you scurrying back to tell us..............and the look on your face when we were outside and I suggested we'd managed to get past them ;-)


----------



## tazong (Aug 25, 2016)

I dont normally like tunnels photos unless the exceptional and these really are - loved your photos so beautifully done
those led lifters give so much more dimension - almost monet like with a touch of color here and there.
just fantastic.


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 27, 2016)

Awesome photos.


----------

